# Projekt: 'Pimp my "Specialized Hotrock FSR A1"'



## tripletschiee (25. März 2014)

So! Es geht wieder los! Das neue "Pimp my Bike" Projekt wird gestartet! Nach den erfolgreichen Vorgängerprojekten nehme ich mir nun ein "Specialized Hotrock FSR A1" Kinderfully vor. Das soll mein Großer im Sommer zum Geburtstag bekommen.

Hier noch mal meine Pimp-Historie:
- Islabikes CNOC 14
- Islabikes CNOC 16
- Islabikes Beinn 20" small

Ausgangsbasis ist ein gebraucht gekauftes Hotrock FSR (24" Räder, 12" Rahemn), das schon ganz ordentlich getuned wurde.




So sind beim Kauf bereits folgende Teile verbaut gewesen:
- Salsa Vorbau mit Titanschrauben
- Use Atom Carbonlenker
- Extralite Griffe
- recht leichtes Tretlager (Ob Titan kann ich nicht sagen)
- Tune Würger Sattelklemme
- Carbon TI Titan-Schnellspanner
- XTR FD-M950 Umwerfer
- XT RD-M772 Schaltwerk
- KMC SL XP Kette
- Thomson Elite Sattelstütze (330mm, 27.2mm)
- Aerozine XH 1.2 Steuersatz
- Avid Digit 7 Bremsen
- weitere diverse Alu- und Titanschrauben
Somit kommt man auf ein Ausgangsgewicht von *11,46kg*.




Zuerst habe ich natürlich alles auseinander gebaut, um die einzelnen Gewichte zu bestimmem. Alle Bilder zu den Gewichten findet ihr hier.
Der Rahmen z.B. wiegt komplett nackt 2,43kg.




*1)* Als erstes wird komplett für lau gepimpt. Der *Umwerfer und der vordere Schalthebel *fliegen einfach ersatzlos raus.



Ersparnis: 275 Gramm.
Somit sind wir bereits bei *11,185kg* angekommen.

Demnächst geht es hier weiter! Weitere Teile müssen gesichtet und bestellt werden. Es bleibt spannend ...


----------



## Roelof (25. März 2014)

weiter! weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (25. März 2014)

Super!
Aber ganz schön schwer der Kurbelkram. Hab mich schon erschrocken.
Hier und da kann man immer noch was drehen.
Kostet aber auch noch was.
Gruss Michael


----------



## tripletschiee (25. März 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Aber ganz schön schwer der Kurbelkram. Hab mich schon erschrocken.



Yup! Fliegt deswegen auch raus. Werd mal wieder ein Paar Kurbeln kürzen. Kommt demnächst ....


----------



## Y_G (26. März 2014)

ich freue mich


----------



## tripletschiee (27. März 2014)

Hab gerade mit dem Service von Specialized konferiert.
Die haben mir ein Bild von den empfohlenen Anzugsmomenten (Drehmomenten) für die Gelenke vom Hotrock FSR geschickt.




UND: Die Bestellungen für die weiteren Teile zum Pimpen sind raus!


----------



## Roelof (28. März 2014)

Wir sind gespannt...  Verratest uns schon, was theoretisch am Ende auf der Waage stehen wird?? Ein virtuelles Endgewicht, sozusagen??


----------



## tripletschiee (28. März 2014)

Nö! 
Aber auf alle Fälle unter 11kg ... aber das war ja zu erwarten!


----------



## Roelof (28. März 2014)

haha, du willst ja nur die Spannung hoch halten...  Provokateur!


----------



## tripletschiee (31. März 2014)

So, der erste Teaser für die gespannte Kinderbike-Lieberhaber-Gemeinde!  

*2) *Der Tune Würger fliegt raus und wird gegen eine KCNC SC11 *Sattelklemme* getauscht.



Ersparnis: 20 Gramm!

*3)* Die Carbon TI *Schnellspanner* werden ebenfalls getauscht. Es kommen Controltech Race Light Spannachsen rein.



Ersparnis: 15 Gramm!

Neues Zwischengewicht: *11.150 Gramm.*

Bei beiden Teilen war weniger der Gewichtsvorteil der primäre Tauschgrund, sondern daß man die Laufräder und den Sattel nicht einfach so im Vorbeigehen mitnehmen kann.

More to come soon in this theater!


----------



## tripletschiee (1. April 2014)

Die nächsten Teile sind gekommen:

*4)* Der *Vorbau* wird gegen einen KCNC Fly Ride in 5° und 50mm Länge getauscht. Natürlich ist er schon mit Titanschrauben gepimpt.




Ersparnis: 41 Gramm!

Und somit stehen wir bereits bei *11.109 Gramm*.

Es geht voran ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (7. April 2014)

Teaser....


----------



## Roelof (7. April 2014)

Schön gemacht...


----------



## AlexMC (9. April 2014)

Interessantes Projekt. 
Das Ausgangsgewicht ist aber auch schon nicht schlecht.

Die Gabel hätte ja auch noch Einsparpotential (wobei daraus dann in direktem Weg sich eine Bremsen-Laufradproblematik ergibt  ) Wie gut ist denn die Funktion ?

Habe auch schon ein Hotrock bearbeitet: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/64635


----------



## tripletschiee (10. April 2014)

Und noch ein kleiner Teaser! 
Ich poste diese Aktionen immer in einem vermeindlich richtigen Teil des Forums und verlinke dann hierher.


----------



## trolliver (10. April 2014)

Noch einer, der ein schönes Stronglight Kettenblatt kaputt fräst...  

Ja, ist gut geworden!


----------



## tripletschiee (11. April 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Noch einer, der ein schönes Stronglight Kettenblatt kaputt fräst...



Schön?  Optisch vielleicht... Hätt' ich es nicht klein gefräst, hätte ich es zurück geschickt. Das Ding war/ist krumm wie ein Kartoffelchips!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (11. April 2014)

Also meine waren gerade... ist ja auch egal. Jedenfalls würden wir nicht speziell als Kettenblätter ausgefräste Teile aus Flugzeugaluminium wieder zu zahnlosen Ringen degradieren, wenn es eine Alternative gäbe. Mir tut sowas immer irgendwie weg, auch wenn ich es selbst mache.

Damit sag ich ja nichts gegen deine Arbeit; ist besser geworden als meine.


----------



## tripletschiee (11. April 2014)

Ich hab das auch nicht als Angriff gesehen! :Bier:  Und wenn man(n) in Alu ordentlich herumfräsen/feilen/bohren kann, ist man(n) glücklich!


----------



## trolliver (11. April 2014)

Also ich träume von einem 3D-Drucker... für Alu  Wird im Flugzeugbau u.a. eingesetzt. KP unbekannt.


----------



## tripletschiee (28. April 2014)

Und noch ein Teaser.
Ich komm im Moment leider nicht dazu, weil ich noch ein paar andere "Baustellen" habe.


----------



## tripletschiee (1. Mai 2014)

So, jetzt geht es endlich weiter:

*5)* Die originalen *Kurbeln* (152mm) fliegen raus und werden gegen selbst gekürzte Shimano XT FC-M730 Kurbeln mit 134mm Kurbellänge getauscht.



Ersparnis: 187 Gramm!
Das ergibt dann *10.922 Gramm*! DIe nächste Schwelle ist unterschritten!

Jetzt geht es an das hintere Laufrad!
*6) *Tausch der originalen *hinteren* NoName *Nabe* gegen eine Rotaz RD240 Superlight von Chin Haur.



Ersparnis: 192 Gramm!
Und jetzt stehen wir schon bei *10.730 Gramm*!

*7)* Auch die Messing-*Nippel* wurden gegen CN Spokes Alu Nippel (14mm) getauscht.



Ersparnis: 21 Gramm!
Das sind dann *10.709 Gramm*!

*8)* Und natürlich muß auch die original Shimao MF-HG37 *Kassette *einer XTR CS-M970 Kassette weichen.



Ersparnis: 53 Gramm!
Und jetzt das Zwischenergbnis: *10.656 Gramm*!


----------



## tripletschiee (1. Mai 2014)

Und einen habe ich heute noch:

*9)* Der *Bashguard* muß auch dran glauben und wurde gegen ein selbst abgefrästes Stronglight Kettenblatt mit KCNC Alu-Schrauben getauscht.



Ersparnis: 13 Gramm!
Für heute stehen wir jetzt bei *10.643 Gramm*!


----------



## tripletschiee (1. Mai 2014)

Und auch heute war ich wieder fleissig! 

*10)* Die *Vorderradnabe* wurde gegen eine Rotaz Superlight FD-140 getauscht. Die Nabe ist vorausschauend eine Disc-Nabe, damit ich auf Scheibenbremsen umsteigen kann, falls die Gabel auch noch geändert wird. Das Laufrad ist 2-fach gekreizt eingespeicht.



Ersparnis: 24 Gramm!

*11)* Auch die Messing-*Nippel* wurden gegen CN Spokes Alu Nippel (14mm) getauscht.



Ersparnis: 22 Gramm!

Und am Ende dieses Tages steht das Rad bei *10.597 Gramm*!


----------



## tripletschiee (3. Mai 2014)

Und noch etwas habe ich bekommen:

*12)* Die ollen *Schläuche* wurden gegen dürre Schwalbe 9A SV Schläuche getauscht. Mal sehen, ob die halten. Die sind echt superschmal.



Ersparnis: 126 Gramm!
Und schon sind wir unter zehneinhalb Kilo: *10.471 Gramm*!


----------



## tripletschiee (4. Mai 2014)

Ein Rückschlag hat mein Projekt ereilt!
Die beiden Schläuche, die ich gestern eingebaut habe sind heute nacht beide komplett geplatzt! Sind auf einer Länge von jeweils rund 15-20cm aufgerissen. Da hab ich mich wohl gründlich in der Dehnfähigkeit des Gummis geirrt! Zefix! Kennt jemand andere leichte 24" Schläuche?

_*12)* Die ollen *Schläuche* wurden gegen dürre Schwalbe 9A SV Schläuche getauscht. Mal sehen, ob die halten. Die sind echt superschmal.
Ersparnis: 126 Gramm!
Und schon sind wir unter zehneinhalb Kilo: *10.471 Gramm*!_

Somit leider wieder bei *10.597 Gramm*!


----------



## BikerDad (5. Mai 2014)

beim Reifenproblemm werde ich Dir nicht helfen können, weiss gar nicht was ich da verbaut hatte.

Ich sehe gerade Du hast einen 952 Umwerfer montiert, hast Du den schon mal geschalten? Bei mir klappte das irgendwie nicht so gut, ich hatte ihn auch sehr weit über dem KB, daher habe ich dann den Rennradumwerfer wieder rangeschraubt und die Zugführung geändert. Ich hatte aber auch nur ein 113 mm Innenlager verbaut, kann sein dass es daran lag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (5. Mai 2014)

Der Umwerfer ist gleich als erstes rausgeflogen.  Den braucht der Zwerg noch nicht. 9 Gänge reichen erstmal.


----------



## wintermute (6. Mai 2014)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Ein Rückschlag hat mein Projekt ereilt!
> Die beiden Schläuche, die ich gestern eingebaut habe sind heute nacht beide komplett geplatzt! Sind auf einer Länge von jeweils rund 15-20cm aufgerissen. Da hab ich mich wohl gründlich in der Dehnfähigkeit des Gummis geirrt! Zefix! Kennt jemand andere leichte 24" Schläuche?
> !



Moin,

das Schaluchproblem hatte ich auch, nachdem das Bike einige Wochen im Keller unbenutzt rumstand waren eines Morgens einfach mal vorn und hinten die Schläuche geplatzt. Gleiches Schadensbild wie bei Dir (zum Glück ist das nicht im "Betrieb" passiert). Ich habe jetzt erstmal wieder die "superschweren" Standardschläuche drin, aber die Schwalbe SV9 liegen schon bereit...
(Es gibt bestimmt leichteres, aber ich will dann nicht mit Spezialflicken hantieren müssen und Latex will ich nicht wegen ständig nachpumpen und tubeless wil ich auch nicht)

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## tripletschiee (8. Mai 2014)

Und die letzten Sachen wurden nun auch erledigt:

*13)* Die originalen *Kettenblätte*r (2-fach) aus Stahl wurden gegen ein Spécialités Zephyr Kettenblatt mit 33 Zähnen getauscht.



Ersparnis: 136 Gramm!

*14)* Der Sunrace 7-fach *Schalthebel *mußte auch einem Sram Attack 9-fach Drehgriff weichen.



Ersparnis: 51 Gramm!

*15)* Und zum Schluß wurden noch ein paar *Schrauben* gegen Alu getauscht. Der "Abfall" wurde gleich mitgewogen.



Ersparnis: 14 Gramm!

Das heißt dann unterm Strich: *10.396 Gramm*!




Ich habe also das Bike um 1.066 Gramm leichter gemacht. Ganz ordentlich, aber wie man an BikerDad's FSR sieht, geht da immer noch einiges (vor allem an der Gabel). Mal schauen, ob das noch gemacht wird. Jetzt wird es erst einmal zum Geburtstag hergeschenkt und der Kurze muß damit fahren.

Hier ein paar Impressionen, wie der aktuelle Stand ist:


.

.

.




.

.

.



Und noch einen netten Nebeneffekt habe ich durch den Tausch der Kurbeln erzielen können: der Q-Faktor hat sich um mehr als 3cm verringert (verbessert?):




Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## BikerDad (8. Mai 2014)

ist sehr schick geworden , ich denke aber Du wirst ihn zum fahren nicht zwingen müssen


----------



## Y_G (8. Mai 2014)

und ich glaube hier ist noch nicht Schluss


----------



## BigPine (8. Mai 2014)

Schöner Aufbau!

Habe bei den Schläuchen auch kürzlich geschaut, was es da gibt. Ich hatte noch einen 7A rumliegen, den mal ordentlich vorgepumpt und dann eingebaut. Ist jetzt seit 3 Wochen montiert und passiert ist noch nix. Ist aber vorsichtshalber erstmal nur am VR dran.


----------



## wintermute (9. Mai 2014)

hallo,

noch was zu den Schläuchen.
Wenn geld keine Rolle spielt kannst Du ja diese Dinger nehmen:
http://www.eclipse.ch/new/Tubes.html

Das Gewicht ist wohl nicht zu schlagen. ich habs aber nicht gemacht. Irgendwo muss auch mal Schluss sein, Und dann noch Spezialflicken...

gruss

Thomas


----------



## tripletschiee (9. Mai 2014)

Die Dinger kenn ich. Danke. Aber Geld MUSS eine Rolle spielen. Daher schau ich erstmal weiter.


----------



## Y_G (9. Mai 2014)

bei den Eclipse Teile funktioniert ja auch immer nur jeder 5 Schlauch... teure Geldanlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven77 (9. Mai 2014)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Ein Rückschlag hat mein Projekt ereilt!
> Die beiden Schläuche, die ich gestern eingebaut habe sind heute nacht beide komplett geplatzt! Sind auf einer Länge von jeweils rund 15-20cm aufgerissen. Da hab ich mich wohl gründlich in der Dehnfähigkeit des Gummis geirrt! Zefix! Kennt jemand andere leichte 24" Schläuche?
> 
> _*12)* Die ollen *Schläuche* wurden gegen dürre Schwalbe 9A SV Schläuche getauscht. Mal sehen, ob die halten. Die sind echt superschmal.
> ...


 

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe die gleichen Schläuche in Juniors Rad.
Allerdings sind bei Ihm die Rocket Ron`s auf einer Alex Youth Ace Felge montiert.......die ist sehr schmal.
Bis jetzt kein Ausfall.

Weiter so mit dem Projekt........!!!!!!!!


Gruß Bernd


----------



## trolliver (9. Mai 2014)

Das mit den Schläuchen kapiere ich auch nicht. Philipp fährt die A-Version von Schwalbe seit einem guten halben Jahr problemlos, ich pumpe meist auf 3 Bar auf, und ich bin früher jahrelang damit gefahren, immer mit 2.0er Reifen und eher hohem Luftdruck. Wir haben alle schmale Felgen, Philipp sogar die sehr schmalen Kinlin.

Plattfüße hatte ich bislang nur auf dornigen Straßen in Andalusien und Marokko. Geflickt und gut war's.


----------



## Roelof (17. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht doch lieber Schlauchlos?? Spart nochmals etwa 100g.


----------



## tripletschiee (9. Juli 2014)

Jetzt hat es mein Großer endlich in Empfang nehmen können:





Es macht ihm Spaß. Die Federung hinten ist doch recht sensibel. Über Kopfsteinpflaster federt sie leicht mit. Die Gabel dagegen eher weniger. Mal sehen, was man(n) noch machen kann!


----------



## Roelof (9. Juli 2014)

ich glaub du brauchst da eine sid rein...


----------



## tripletschiee (9. Juli 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> ich glaub du brauchst da eine sid rein...


Arrrgh ... ich weiß!!!!! 
Aber aktuell hat das Haus Vorrang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (1. September 2015)

Sodala, es ist jetz über ein Jahr vergangen und der Große hat sich super mit dem Radl angefreundet.
Nur es passiert wie es passieren muß: kaum läßt man(n) mal das Frauchen mit den beiden Burschen in den Ferien alleine radeln gehen, schon darf der Kleine auf das Rad des Großen mal drauf und .... eh klar, er will nicht mehr mit seinem alten Beinn fahren! Er will jetzt auch so ein großes Rad. 
Na dann, ein bisl gegoogelt und schon ebenfalls ein Hotrock FSR aufgetan, stand am Ossiachersee in Kärnten und wurde gerade abgeholt. Also startet jetzt wieder die Tuning-Aktion. Bis Weihnachten hab ich Zeit!  Und zwei gleiche Radln sollten auch keinen Streit bedeuten..... oder??!!??!


----------



## tripletschiee (15. März 2016)

Heute schneit es zwar in München, aber dennoch muß man rechtzeitig ans Tunen denken, wenn der Kurze im Frühsommer Geburtstag hat.

Los geht's! Hier die Ausgangsbasis:




*12,75kg*, das ist mal ein Brett!

*1)* Als erstes fliegt einfach alles runter, was daran nix zu suchen hat:




Linker Schalthebel, Umwerfer, Kettenschutzplastikdingsbums, Reflektoren.
Macht minus *381 Gramm*!

Zwischengewicht: *12,369 kg*!

_*2)*_ Innenlager,
der klassische Tausch von Stahl (113mm) gegen Titan (110mm).





Ersparnis: *156 Gramm*

Zwischengewicht: *12,213 kg*!


----------



## Roelof (15. März 2016)

Weiter!


----------



## paradox (15. März 2016)

Geil!


----------



## Y_G (15. März 2016)

ich freue mich


----------



## tripletschiee (15. März 2016)

*3)* Naben
auch die beiden (gefühlten) Ambosse müssen raus.
Werden gegen Veltec Disc SL Naben getauscht.



.



Ersparnis: *188 Gramm*

Und wieder einen Schritt näher am Zielgewicht. Aktueller Stand: *12,025 kg*

Demnächst mehr auf diesem Kanal!


----------



## tripletschiee (16. März 2016)

_*4)*_ Kassette
die furchtbare 7-fach Schraubkassette muß natürlich auch raus (auch wegen dem Naben-Tausch) und wird gegen eine gebrauchte, aber gut erhaltene XTR CS-M960 (9-fach, 11-34) getauscht!





Ersparnis: *52 Gramm*

Somit ist die (erste) große Hürde überwunden: *11,973 kg*!


----------



## tripletschiee (17. März 2016)

_*5)*_ Kettenblätter
Und vorne muß auch das große Wechsel-Dich-Spiel Einzug halten:
Die dreifachen Stahlblätter und-schrauben kommen zum Altmetall und werden gegen ein
- Spécialités Zephyr mit 33 Zähnen,
- ein abgefrästes (nagelneues) Stronglight Kettenblatt (40Z) als Bashguard
- und KCNC Alu-Schrauben
getauscht.





Ersparnis: *121 Gramm*

Und somit stehen wir bei *11,852 kg*!


----------



## tripletschiee (31. März 2016)

_*6)*_ Schnellspanner
Auch die Schnellspanner müssen weichen. Zu schwer, zu schnell aufmachbar, zu unsicher...
ControlTech Race Light Spannachsen sind hier immer wieder der Benchmark.





Ersparnis: *120 Gramm*

Und weiter in Richtung Zielgewicht, Zwischenstand: *11,732 kg*!

Somit ist das erste Kilogramm (!) Einsparung geschafft!


----------



## Roelof (31. März 2016)

Was ist denn dein Zielgewicht? Die große 10, das Teil vom großen Bruder erreichen oder gar unterbieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (31. März 2016)

Mit deiner Gabel....mal schauen wo ich da raufkomme...


----------



## tripletschiee (1. April 2016)

_*7)*_ Vorbau
Jetzt geht's ans Cockpit: erstmal fliegt der alte Vorbau raus und wird gegen einen KCNC Fly Ride OS (31,8mm, 50mm, 5°) mit Titanschrauben getauscht.





Ersparnis: *117 Gramm*

Zwischengewicht: *11,615 kg*!


----------



## tripletschiee (4. April 2016)

_*8)*_ Lenker
Der Steuerungsprügel muß auch dran glauben und wird gegen ein federleichtes Pedant aus fernöstlicher Produktion getauscht.





Ersparnis: *203 Gramm*

Das macht dann: *11.412kg*!


----------



## wintermute (4. April 2016)

Hallo,

würdest Du bitte bei c.a. 11 kg aufhören, sonst weine ich... ;-)
Das Kona Stinky von meinem Grossen (jetzt hat es der Kleine übernommen) liegt bei etwa 11,3 kg. Und da bin ich schon halbwegs zufrieden. Eigentlich wollte ich die 11 kg reissen, aber irgendwann musste ich mich bremsen, die Finanzierung lief teilweise aus dem Ruder ;-)

Thomas


----------



## tripletschiee (4. April 2016)

Lass ich mal kurz nachdenken ......

Nö! 


Aber um fair zu bleiben: die beiden Bikes sind dann schon etwas unterschiedlich. Mit dem Stinky kann Dein Kurzer auch mal in den Bikepart spielen fahren, das wird mit dem FSR schwierig. Und 11,3kg sind für den Brummer auch ein ordentliches Gewicht.


----------



## wintermute (4. April 2016)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Lass ich mal kurz nachdenken ......
> 
> Nö!



ahahahaha 

Ich seh es sportlich:
Manchmal verliert man, und manchmal gewinnen die anderen... 



> Aber um fair zu bleiben: die beiden Bikes sind dann schon etwas unterschiedlich. Mit dem Stinky kann Dein Kurzer auch mal in den Bikepart spielen fahren, das wird mit dem FSR schwierig. Und 11,3kg sind für den Brummer auch ein ordentliches Gewicht.



Das versöhnt natürlich wieder. 
Bikepark geht definitv (letztes Jahr Schöneck und ein paar Abfahrten hier bei uns), aber da keine 4m Drops oder Gaps gesprungen werden würde ich das Specialiîzed dort auch sehen. Da ist mein Kleiner auch mit dem 20" Moskito runtergefahren (siehe meine Fotos/Videos) ;-)

Ich habe aber letztendlich keine Ahnung, ob sich die Rahmen-"Roh"-Gewichte (inkl. Dämpfer) so sehr unterscheiden. Ich habe Leider(?) in nächster Zeit keine Bikebauprojekte im Kinderbereich vor mir, die letzten Jahre haette man noch viele Anregungen sammeln können. 

Ich verfolge Deinen Aufbau sehr weiterhin sehr gespannt.

Thomas


----------



## tripletschiee (8. Juni 2016)

So, jetzt geht's weiter mit ein bisl Kleinkram (macht aber auch was aus)!

*9)* Griffe
Die Griffe aus Gummi müssen nachtürlich auch wech und werden gegen leichte KCNC Eva Schaumgriffe getauscht.




Ersparnis: *45 Gramm*.

*10)* Sattelklemme
Auch hier fliegt das originale NoName-Teil raus und erneut kommt KCNC zum Zuge, mit der SC 11.




Ersparnis: *27 Gramm*.

*11)* Steuersatz
Der Cane Creek ist alt, klassisch und etwas zu schwer, daher wird er getauscht, gegen einen KCNC.




Ersparnis: *21 Gramm*.

Macht dann als neues Zwischengewicht: *11,319kg*!


----------



## tripletschiee (8. Juni 2016)

*12)* Sattel
Und auch der Specialized Sattel wird gegen ein chinesisches Produkt getauscht: einen Yafee Spider 1011.




Bevor die Komfortdiskussion losgeht: Die Satteldecke ist doch recht biegsam/weich. Mal sehen, ob der Kurze damit zurechtkommt. 

Ersparnis: *78 Gramm*.

Zwischenstand: *11,241kg*.


----------



## kc85 (8. Juni 2016)

Warum soll der Sattel Proleme machen? Meine Tochter fährt den auch. Das Ding ist absolut bequem.

Selbst ich sitze darauf ohne Schwierigkeiten.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (8. Juni 2016)

Außerdem habe ich mit Punkt *12)* die 1,5kg Marke geknackt!


----------



## tripletschiee (8. Juni 2016)

*13)* Sattelstütze
Nach dem Sattel muß natürlich auch die Stütze dran: Tausch gegen eine Gub G-0272 mit 350mm Länge.




Ersparnis: *138 Gramm*.

Und nun sind wir bei *11,103kg*.


----------



## hawkes (9. Juni 2016)

Wow. Was bleibt nach der Tauschaktion eigentlich noch vom Ausgangsfahrrad übrig? 

Was macht ihr eigentlich mit den ganzen Alt-Teilen?


----------



## tripletschiee (9. Juni 2016)

Sagen wir mal so: es ist so ähnlich wie die typische Bestellung meiner Frau im Restaurant: von dem, was laut Karte bestellt wird, bleibt nach ihren ganzen Änderungswünschen kaum mehr was übrig! 

Die alten Teile kommen in die riesige Kruschelkiste!


----------



## tripletschiee (10. Juni 2016)

Und weiter geht's:

*14)* Schaltwerk
Das originale Schaltwerk (Shimano Altus, 7-fach) wird gegen ein Shimano XT (RD-M772-SGS 9-fach) getauscht.




Esparnis: *98 Gramm*.

Und wir stehen knapp vor der nächste großen Schwelle: *11,005kg*.


----------



## Floh (13. Juni 2016)

Ich hab ja jetzt auch so ein Ding zuhause liegen, und bin die ganze Zeit am Grübeln ob ich das Federbein durch einen kleinen Fox RP23 ersetzen kann. Ein Anschluss-Stück, was die fehlende Länge wettmacht, könnte ich fräsen lassen. Aber die große Frage ist, welchen Hub macht der originale Dämpfer? Muss wohl mal die Feder abnehmen und nachmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (13. Juni 2016)

ui - Floh, ich mag mich ja nicht unangenehm auffallen, aber bei Kindern und rp23 solltest du dir auch Gedanken zum Setup machen - Stichwort: IFP-Kammer; wenn das Ding trotz geringem Gewicht gut funktionieren soll, musst du ggf. die Standard-Werte übern Haufen werden und manuell eingreifen...


----------



## tripletschiee (13. Juni 2016)

So, nachdem ich jetzt erneut ein paar alte XT Kurbeln gekürzt habe (dieses Mal auf 145mm), können auch die "alten" 134mm X-Kurbeln vom anderen FSR auf diese übernommen werden.

*15)* Kurbeln
Die Truvative Isoflow Kurbeln (mit 160mm) werden gegen auf 134mm gekürzte und ausgefräste Shimano XT FC-M730 Kurbeln getauscht.




Ersparnis: *132 Gramm*.

Neuer Zwischenstand: *10,873kg*.


----------



## Roelof (13. Juni 2016)

Zu sagen, der Trend geht abwärts ist wohl weniger verwegen als die 10kg herauszufordern...


----------



## tripletschiee (13. Juni 2016)

"It's going down ....."
Frei nach Aerosmith.... 

Und wieder ein bisl Mist-machendes-Kleinvieh:

*16)* Kurbelschrauben
Auch die Trivativ-Schrauben werden gegen die italienischen TISO Schrauben getauscht.




Ersparnis: *13 Gramm*.

Und schon wieder einen "Halbstock" weiter unten: *10,860kg*.


----------



## Roelof (13. Juni 2016)

861 to go...


----------



## tripletschiee (14. Juni 2016)

*17)* Schaltgriff
Der original Shimano Revoshift Griff muß natürlich rausfliegen, weil er nur 7 Gänge beherrscht. Dafür kommt ein SRAM Attack Drehgriff rein, der dann 9 Gänge bedienen kann.




Ersparnis: *23 Gramm*

Und wir sind bei: *10,837kg*.


----------



## tripletschiee (17. Juni 2016)

Und wieder mal etwas Effizienteres:

*18)* Pedale
Die eingebauten NoName Pedale aus Plastik und (Krupp)stahl fliegen ebenfalls raus und werden gegen federleicht Wellgos M111 mit Titanachsen getauscht.



Ersparnis: *224 Gramm*

Neues Zwischengewicht: *10,613kg*


----------



## tripletschiee (22. Juni 2016)

So, und kurz vor dem Abschluß des Projektes gibt es an den Laufrädern noch ein bisl Kleinkram.

*19)* Felgenband
Die Gummibänder werden sachgerecht entsorgt und gegen Schwalbe High Pressure Klebebänder getauscht.




Ersparnis: *37 Gramm*.


*20)* Speichen und Nippel
Da die Laufräder neu eingespeicht wurden (vorne statt radial SPeichung kommt wegen der Disc-Naben vorausschauend eine 3-fach Kreuzung rein), gibt es auch hier Gewichtstechnisch was zu berechnen.




Ersparnis (wegen der für die 3-fach Kreuzung längeren Speichen nur): *21 Gramm*.


*21)* Reifen
Hier hat mich Schwalbe sträflich im Stich gelassen. Ich hab so ziemlich die schwersten 24er Rocket Rons bekommen, die deren Maschinen ausgespuckt haben.  Siehe die Gewichtsfotos hier auf der Webseite, vor allem die vom User Schibbl




Ersparnis (ZAHME!): *33 Gramm* (mit Schibbl's Reifen wären da weitere ca. 120gr. drin gewesen )

So, nichtsdestotrotz stehen wir bei: *10,522kg*

Und damit haben wir schon deutlich die _"Minus-2-Kilo" Schwelle_ überschritten!


----------



## Beppe (22. Juni 2016)

Hab gerade den Lenker vom Hotrock 20 unseres Sohns ausgetauscht. 




 

 

Der neue Alulenker wiegt 204Gramm in 60cm Breite.


----------



## Roelof (22. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (23. Juni 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hab gerade den Lenker vom Hotrock 20 unseres Sohns ausgetauscht.



Ooopss...... Gut, daß der weg ist! 

So, und jetzt geht's auf die Zielgerade:

*22)* Kette
Die "Was-weiß-ich-was-das-für-ein-Stahlmonster-ist"-Kette kommt offiziell zum Wertstoffhof und wird gegen eine Yaban SLA-901 Kette mit Hohlnieten und Ausfräsungen getauscht.




Ersparnis: *46 Gramm*.

*23)* Flaschenhalter
Der fliegt jetzt zur Gewichtsermittlung auch raus, außerdem haben die Jungs Trinkrucksäcke.




Ersparnis: *61 Gramm*.

Neues Gewicht: *10,415kg*.


----------



## tripletschiee (24. Juni 2016)

*24)* Schrauben
Und natürlich werden auch ein paar Stahlschrauben gegen ihre Pedants aus Alu getauscht.




Ersparnis: *34 Gramm*.

*25)* Abfall
Und alles, was beim Aufbau so abfällt, trägt natrülich zur Erleichterung auch mit bei und wird entsprechend gewogen.




Ersparnis: *18 Gramm*.

Sodala, das wären dann *10,363kg*.


----------



## tripletschiee (24. Juni 2016)

So, und das Beste komt zum Schluß!



*BÄM!!!!!*




*26)* Gabel
Rock Shox SID (mit selbstgebastelten 24"-auf-26"-Gabel-Adapter):




Ersparnis: wahnsinnige *571 Gramm*!!!!! 

Und somit stehen wir bei einem rechnerischen Endgeicht von *9,811kg*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So geil!  

Mein Ultimate Support Waage zeigt sogar einen Tick weniger an:



(Hab sie dann extra nochmal geprüft mit einer Grammgenauen 9kg Wasserladung. Die hat sie exakt angezeigt. Das Gewicht stimmt also!)

Damit habe ich knapp 3 Kilogramm (rechnerisch 2,939kg) abgespeckt!
Das sind 23,05%.
Für die Buchhalter unter Euch: jedes Gramm hat mich etwas über 18ct gekostet.

Bilder vom Bike kommen demnächst.


----------



## Roelof (24. Juni 2016)

Hast den Schaft der Gabel schon kurz gemacht? 

Ist gut geworden, der Hobel.


----------



## tripletschiee (24. Juni 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Hast den Schaft der Gabel schon kurz gemacht?


Klar!


Roelof schrieb:


> Ist gut geworden, der Hobel.



Danke. Der Kleine ist begeistert.


----------



## Roelof (24. Juni 2016)

Der Gewichtsvorteil einer SID erschreckt mich trotzdem immer wieder...


----------



## tripletschiee (27. Juni 2016)

So, wie versprochen ein paar Fotos von dem Schmuckstück:


.

.

.

.

.



Details:


.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.



Die Zwillinge:


----------



## maddn11 (27. Juni 2016)

Unter 10kg , Respekt! Da muss ich ja bei dem Scott Sparc (10,5kg) von meinem Sohn doch noch mal über das Konzept nachdenken...
Leider hab ich nirgends ein Hotrock-Fully ergattern können, das ist ein schönes Rad. Ich hab auch noch ein 24er Hotrock-Hardtail, das hat sich mit Starrgabel auf knapp unter 7kg runterhungern lassen.
Die Rahmen der großen Hersteller sind ja bei den Kinderrädern echt gut, aber dann schrauben sie immer schweren Schrott dran...
Viel Spass mit deinen Kids auf dem Trail!


----------



## Floh (1. Juli 2016)

Sagt mal, was hat die SID für eine Einbauhöhe? Die Original-Gabel hat irgendwas mit 410mm.
Wie fährt sich das so?

Die Fox F80 die ich für das Hotrock eingeplant habe liegt bei 440mm, das macht ca. 1° Lenkwinkel und 12-15mm höheres Tretlager...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (3. Juli 2016)

Sehr schön gemacht


----------



## tripletschiee (3. Juli 2016)

@AlexMC: danke!

@Floh: 445mm ist die Einbauhöhe.


----------



## Linipupini (4. Juli 2016)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch ein 24er Hotrock-Hardtail, das hat sich mit Starrgabel auf knapp unter 7kg runterhungern lassen.


Da hätte ich gern mal die Teileliste gesehen, für mich unvorstellbar!


----------



## maddn11 (4. Juli 2016)

Eine richtige Teileliste habe in nicht:
SRAM X9/X0 1x9 Schaltung, Avid Single Digit SD7 Bremsen, Laufräder von Kania (UL 1220g zusammen), Superleichtbauparts aus der Restekiste/Ebay. Der Rahmen ist toll und wiegt mit ca 1,5kg deutlich weniger wie die ersetzte Federgabel.
Und zuletzt: vieles weglassen. Kette wurde aber noch eingebaut ;-D, Kurbel und Kettenblatt ist auch noch gegenüber dem Bild geändert (selbst gekürzt).
Übrig geblieben ist bei dem Projekt, wie so oft, nur der Rahmen. Wenn man wie oben in dem Post mit dem Lenker (492g!!!) wie bei mir einen alten Ritchey-Lenker kürzt und dann statt dessen auf 140g kommt, kann man tatsächlich erst mal sehr leicht abspecken, auch Teile wie Tretlager, Sattelstütze und Vorbau sind meist bleischwer.
Ca. 4kg weniger erfordern aber ganzen Einsatz bis hin zum Tesafilm statt Felgenband und Eclipse-Schläuche usw.


----------



## below (25. Februar 2018)

@tripletschiee Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier einen alten Thread auszugraben, Deine Bikes sind echt super geworden. Unerwartet haben wir seit dem Wochenende auch ein Hotrock FSR hier und unser Junior ist absolut begeistert. Mich dagegen hat es heute schon zur Weißglut getrieben. Evtl. können die erfahrenen Hotrock Tuner mir ja weiterhelfen.

Ich hab das Rad heute mal gereinigt, insbesondere was die verdreckten Ritzel und Zahnräder anging. Ebenso den zumindest bei uns verbauten Shimano Altus (FD-M310 Top Swing) Umwerfer. Und letzteres war dann mein Problem. Der Schaltzug wird von oben in den Umwerfer "eingeführt" und dann mit einer Innensechskant Schraube von schräg unten eingespannt. Soweit ja kein Problem. Wenn da die Hinterradschwinge nicht wäre. Dort wo die Schwinge befestigt ist, macht sie ja einen "Knick" nach oben. Sieht man ja sehr schön auf Deinen Fotos.

Will ich den Umwerfer jetzt aber am größten Kettenblatt so ausrichten, dass er mit der Aussenkante noch 1-3mm höher sitzt, muss ich ihn so weit runter schieben, dass ich nicht mehr an die Innensechskant Schraube komme, um den Schaltzug zu montieren. Denn die sitzt dann direkt über dem "Knick" der Schwinge.

Ich weiß nicht ob heut ein schlechter Tag dafür war, ich zu blöd bin, oder der Umwerfer mist, aber ich kam da nicht weiter. Und das ausgerechnet heute, wo der Junior das erste Mal etwas mehr fahren und der Papa "nur mal kurz" nach dem Rad schauen wollte.

Ich hab den Umwerfer jetzt erst mal raus geschmissen und er fährt jetzt heute 7-fach auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt, was ihm hier bisher auch vollkommen ausreicht. Rasen kann er bei den aktuellen Straßenverhältnissen nicht und mit dem 32er Kettenblatt und der 14-34er Kassette kommt er gut klar.

Bin ich da zu blöd, oder mache einen Denkfehler? Irgendwie muss der ja montiert worden sein. Aber es kann ja nicht sein, dass ich erst die Schwinge lösen muss, um den Umwerfer zu montieren?

Mit meinem Sohn war besprochen, dass wir das "Tuning" nach und nach angehen und er sich daran beteiligt. (Geburtstag & Co.) Er hätte nämlich gerne wie sein Kumpel einen 1fach Antrieb und Scheibenbremsen. Da das momentan nicht alles auf einmal geht (Scheibenbremsen bedeuten ja auch einen Laufrad-Tausch) war das erst für den Sommer geplant.

Nur was mache ich jetzt mit der bescheuerten Schaltung? Die Altus gibt es ja auch als M313 (Bottom Swing), das würde vermutlich besser passen. Irgendwo in der Restekiste habe ich noch einen Deore LX Umwerfer (müsste ich suchen). Würde der unabhängig von der verwendeten Kassette und zu dem SRAM 3.0 Schaltwerk und den SRAM Gripshift passen?

Sry für den langen Text. Wenn nicht erwünscht einfach löschen, ich mach dann ein eigenes Thema.


----------



## tripletschiee (1. März 2018)

Hallo Michael,

nein, dazu kann ich nichts sagen.
Wie du aus meiner Dokumentation siehst, war der Umwerfer das erste, was ich bei beiden Rädern rausgeschmissen habe.
Ich bin der Meinung, daß die Jungs mit (in meinem Fall) 9 Gängen, in den meisten Situationen genug Gänge zur Verfügung haben.
Und die Erfahrung zeigt, daß schalten eh komplett überbewertet wird. 

Und selbst wenn ich die vorderen 3 Kettenblätter gelassen hätte, wäre ein anderer Umwerfer dran gekommen.

Sorry, daß ich keine bessere Antwort habe. Und die Umwerfer habe ich schon hochoffiziell dem Recycling zugeführt. 

VG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (1. März 2018)

Der ist bei mir auch rausgeflogen. Es wird jetzt erstmal auf 1x7 umgerüstet - danach mal schauen


----------



## tripletschiee (23. April 2018)

So, es waren zwei schöne Projekte. Haben viel Spaß gemacht!
Aber die Zeit vergeht und die Burschen werden größer, daher habe ich jetzt das erste der beiden FSRs verkauft.

Ich hoffe, der neue Biker hat genau so viel Freude daran, wie mein Großer.


----------



## tripletschiee (6. Juni 2019)

Etwas verspätet, hier nochmal ein paar Fotos von den Zwillingen, bevor das eine (siehe Beitrag oberhalb) verkauft wurde.


.

.

.


----------



## tripletschiee (6. Juni 2019)

Achja, nachdem jetzt das zweite Hotrock FSR auch zu klein wird, baue ich einen Nachfolger auf.
Hier schon mal ein kleiner Teaser:


----------



## Roelof (6. Juni 2019)

Sub 9 wäre eine Ansage...


----------



## tripletschiee (6. Juni 2019)

Roelof schrieb:


> Sub 9 wäre eine Ansage...




No way! Dieses Mal geht es nicht um das maximale Gewichtsparen. Es soll nur ein nettes Bike werden.


----------



## Roelof (6. Juni 2019)

Traust du dich mir mal eine Teileliste zu schicken?


----------



## tripletschiee (6. Juni 2019)

Roelof schrieb:


> Traust du dich mir mal eine Teileliste zu schicken?


Logisch.... Kommt dann später pet PM.
Aber es kommt vorne ne sauschwere Pike rein....


----------



## tripletschiee (22. Juni 2019)

So, jetzt wird das Speci eingemottet, als Abschluß muß es natürlich nochmal gewogen werden.
Vor einem guten Jahr habe ich noch Formula R1 Bremsen mit Titan Hardware an den Zangen und Adaptern montiert und noch mal ca. 70 Gramm gespart. Somit stand das Endgewicht - laut Ultimate Support Waage - bei *9,68kg*.





Jetzt wird das Epic aufgebaut.


----------



## rupper (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich heb den Faden auch nochmal raus.
Tolle Räder die du da aufgebaut hast.
Für meinen kleinen Mann habe ich nun auch so einen Rahmen bekommen.
Nur muss ich nahezu alle Lager tauschen.
Kannst du mir sagen wo ich für den Rahmen welche beziehen kann und auf was ich da achten muss?
Grüße Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (12. Dezember 2019)

Hi Ralph, das sollten eigentlich alles Standard-Kugellager sein. Die bekommst Du zum Beispiel von SKF. Einfach den Innendurchmesser, den Außendurchmesser und die Breite messen. Damit findest du dann die beidseitig gedichteten Kugellager.


----------



## maddn11 (12. Dezember 2019)

Bei meinem FSR-Projekt waren noch dünne Passscheiben von Vorteil, um das seitliche Spiel zu minimieren. Man kann auch die Alu-Distanzbuchsen neu machen, wenn man eine Drehbank hat.
Leider stand dann bei uns das tolle Fully meist nur rum, weil mein Sohn sich für das Hardtail entschieden hat.


----------



## tripletschiee (13. Dezember 2019)

Hier bekommst Du die Lager zum Beispiel:




__





						Kugellager Shop - SKF / INA / FAG | ekugellager.de
					

Kugellager aller führender Hersteller - über 23.000 Produkte direkt ab Lager ✓ Kein Mindestbestellwert ✓ Schnellversand ✓ Top-Preise - Jetzt bestellen!




					www.ekugellager.de
				



Da haben sie auch INA und FAG.


----------



## rupper (17. Dezember 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und den Link!
Ich bin dann mal abmessen und auf Post warten.


----------

